# Is Serge Ibaka the Thunder's Center of the Future?



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's starting to look like they might be thinking that. 

Over his last four games, he's averaged just over 24 minutes, 10 points, 8.5 rebounds, and 1.25 blocks. 

For the month of December, he's at 17:36 mpg, 6.6 ppg, 5.1 rpg and 1.1 bpg. 

In that same 4 game span, Nenad Krstic is averaging less than 20 mpg (21 mpg for December), while Etan Thomas and BJ Mullens have been stapled to the bench. Nick Collison, meanwhile, has been getting more minutes at forward, which is his natural position.

So what do you guys think? Is Ibaka looking like the center for the Thunder?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully. The Thunder really need a regular contributor down low, Krstic and Thomas just aren't going to cut it.

Is he more of a defensive anchor or an offensive talent?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

More defense than offense, which would actually complement Krstic's game very well. 

Tonight though, with about 8 minutes left in the game, Krstic has had his best game in quite some time, 13 points, 10 rebounds, a pair of blocks and an assist in just under 24 minutes. Granted, Nazr Mohammed has had a good game against the Thunder too, with 16/8.

Ibaka has played just under 11 minutes and done nothing much, going 0-4 from the field with three rebounds.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I should add that Ibaka's pretty raw, coming from the Congo, but still ahead of BJ Mullens on the Thunder depth chart...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ibaka All-Star has a nice roll to it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:azdaja:


----------

